# 50w metal halide bulbs



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Just curious,

Noticed a bunch of 50w metal halide ballasts for sale (cheap 15$) Anyone know a source for some 50w MH bulbs that have a better temperature (I can find Silvania 50w mogul bases in 2700k, 3000k and 4000k) Looking for something closer to 6500-6700k. 

Andy


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I know they have the right color range in 70watt version. Don't know about 50W.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah, there's tons of 70w bulbs now (especially the HQIs). But the price of the 70w systems have also gone way up with the availability of bulbs. My first two 70w systems cost just over 100$ for both, the third cost over 150... Those darn nano-reefers driving the price of ballasts up... :? 

The 50s look like they might be a good fit for some of the smaller tanks that need higher light. And if bulbs can be found of a reasonable spectrum - those cheap ballasts (I found a few in clearance bins of e-tailers for as low as 5$) make it a very reasonable system, as the 50w bulbs I've found thus far are selling for 20-30$. Means sub 50$ MH system. 

Andy


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Have you read this post,
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/showthread.php?s=7eca7dd31614f1b613d292d54de4bf7a&threadid=16346


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

IUnknown said:


> Have you read this post


Not that specific one, there was one from late 02 / early 03 that suggested the outdoor halogen floodlights made for great housings for the 70-150w MH, my thinking was it was by Dave ESPI, I could be wrong. My 70s are housed in a similar housing, (lights of america brand if memory serves.).

Andy


----------

